# Male and Female Zebra Danios?



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/daniozeb.htm


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

spurs:

It has been a while since I had zebras but I remember the females being larger (both length and diameter) . The males also has a yellow tint as I recall. The males were much more likely to get past my overflow box and into the sump.


----------



## spurs (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks BlueRam and hoffboy. I'll be putting some piccies up later today so I can see what people think what gender they are.

spurs
P.S. The 1st female(i think) that I talked about is smaller in the belly


----------



## spurs (Feb 17, 2005)

sorry I can't get any piccies yet as they don't keep still long enough. but I have another 2 questions for you all. they are 1) How small are the zebra danios eggs? and 2) What do they look like i.e. frog eggs?

thanks 
spurs


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

zebra makes are slimmer and longer than the females from what I remember. Are they difficult to breed? Just wondering as I was thinking of picking up some of these guys for new setup. I've always liked zebra danios since they're so active and mild mannered.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

I breed zebras a few years ago using the "neglect" method. I put two pairs in a 15 tall with an eclipse 1 full strength to A) cycle it and B) get them out of the bigger one. I took the adults out and left the tank "bare." Eggs look like "small shards of glass" and fry hatch out to "tiny black circles" that latter creep up the glass and then become free swimming. I raised the fry on some yeast type product and ended up giving a whole lot of them away. The weird thing is that the eclipse was going the whole time without a sponge and I still got lots of fry! Legend says that they grow best in harder water but I never followed it up. Looking back on the "instant fish" phase, it was sure a lot easier than rams and angels. I even have killi fry in the adult tank! 

Oh, remember that the glow fish are copyrighted and unauthorized propagation is forbidden. I am not sure how that is enforced though.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Best of luck getting one to stay still. The only thing that worked for me was current. They love to play in current. We think they are still but they think they are still moving.


----------



## spurs (Feb 17, 2005)

BlueRam -
Thanks for the advice. I will try the current game today and see how it goes.

ringram -
Hi I'm now trying to breed my zebra danios right now. They are fairly hard for me as some of them look like females and some look like males. And as soon as my pH and NItrate levels drop low enough for me to keep a pair of rams I'll be either selling them to someone in my area or putting them in my 6 UK gallon tank to get that ready for any fry, IF my rams breed and I'm successful in finding the eggs.

Thanks all 
spurs


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

*Danio Pics*

I believe this is a female:









And this is a male:









The males look to be longer, thinner, and more golden in my tank while the females are smaller with rounder bellies, larger more flowing fins and more of a blue/silver coloring. Hope that helps!

I've read that they are relatively easy to breed -- I saw online somewhere that some people have had good luck just vacuuming their aquarium gravel and leaving the vacuumed out water to sit for a few days and they find fry in the water! Good luck -- I love having the danios in my tank, so I'll look forward to updates on your breeding efforts.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree with uncskainch on gender assignment (nice pics!) 

I found that angels like to go for small fish right at the surface at night (in bed hearing Smach!) which is why I don't have zebras or White Mountain Clouds at the moment.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Double post. Please delete


----------

